# [Verkauf] Grossman 20" Trial-01



## tingeltangeltill (2. September 2003)

Hi,

verkaufe mein 20" Grossman Trial-01

Austattung:

Grossman Trial-01 Rahmen optisch und technisch 1A!
Monty X-Hydra Gabel Magura 4 Bolt Aufnahme
Hs33 Bremsen in Sonderfarbe Weiß! Dicht!
Vorne neue, weiße kurze Montybeläge
Hinten fast neu (90%) lange orangfarbene Montybeläge
Vorne Hs33 Booster, Hinten vom Jan 
95% neuer Supa Trial Reifen von Echo hinten
Vorne fast runtergefahrener Megamo Reifen
Sonstiges alles X-hydra! 
Point Alien Bärentatze Supergriffig!

Hinten ist die Felge angesägt und vorne mit dem Dremel bearbeitet worden, aber beide Felgen sind ohne weitere Bearbeitung noch ewig zu fahren.

Rahmen hat keine Beulen oder Risse und ist 1 Jahr alt
Es gibt noch 2!!! neue Freiläufe, einen Freilaufabziehen, zwei Ersatzschläuche und eine neue Hinterradachse gratis dazu!!!


Bestimmt habe ich noch was vergessen, fragt einfach nach!

Wer Interesse hat bitte PM! 
[email protected]

670 plus Versand 


Gruss Till


----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. September 2003)

Bilder gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65431&highlight=grossman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. September 2003)

bild:


----------



## aramis (2. September 2003)

Hach Till,
du tust mir ja schon ein bisschen Leid. Haste das Bike immer noch nicht an den Mann bekommen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum das niemand haben will, ist doch ein schickes Trialbike.

Aber ich denke, für 670 Eier könnte es langsam was werden. Ich hör mich noch mal bissl um bei uns.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Hach Till,
> du tust mir ja schon ein bisschen Leid. Haste das Bike immer noch nicht an den Mann bekommen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum das niemand haben will, ist doch ein schickes Trialbike.
> 
> Aber ich denke, für 670 Eier könnte es langsam was werden. Ich hör mich noch mal bissl um bei uns. *



Ach das ist aber nett 
Das mit dem umhören war nett 

Ich hab wahrscheinlich bald was, das bekomm ich besser weg 
 +


----------



## N3X (22. September 2003)

Also ich bin immo auf der Suche nach nem Trialbike...
Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob 20" oder 26".
Aber so grundsätzlich wäre ich interessiert!


----------

